# Critical Skills Visa - SAQA Process



## mahi841 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have initiated critical skills visa for SA and am currently facing some problems during my first step - SAQA process itself. 

I have submitted all the documents listed in the website to SAQA last month. Tentative date given by SAQA was 4th Apr 16. They had replied me to send a Demand Draft of Rs.500 to my University in India. I have already done that 2 weeks back, but the university has still not sent the response.

I am continuously following up with them on call, but they switch me to different departments. The university has already received the DD, hence I wanted to know if anyone has faced such issue? Also, what kind of response SAQA expects form university? and which department will be able to give me the information?


Please reply this would be of great help.


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

Did you get SAQA finally . It does take time and you need you need to follow up both with your unIVERSITY AND SAQA . Yes there are cases where-in verfiication is being done through post/courier etc


----------



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

mahi841 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have initiated critical skills visa for SA and am currently facing some problems during my first step - SAQA process itself.
> 
> ...


hey, let me know incase your query is still there as i have been through the same situation.


----------

